# Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, one of the capitals of the Canary Islands



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

you're welcome  

thanks for your comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more

In the Leon u Castillo street that ends in San Telmo Park



















corner of San Telmo Park









buildings on the Parque de San Telmo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Perojo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cathedral towers at the background


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a building in the campus of the ULPGC (university) and the city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

can anyone move this thread to Urban Showcase??


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

please, because all the pictures that I'm gonna post are mine


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

please, can anyone move this thread??


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Telmo park


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Mayor de Triana (street)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Mayor de Triana




















inside Vegueta nighborhood


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

inside Vegueta


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

at the background you can see the "gabinete literario"


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! the city is nice and big and well-developed
and to think that the islands are just dots on the map.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Calle Mayor










streets from Triana


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I love this blue building


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot for such a nice thread Palmesano.
Las Palmas was my first contact with Canary Islands. I was surprised and amazed, it is a quite big city full of colour, life, taste and beauty. 
It is one of my favourite cities in Spain.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for the comments! 

Las Palmas has a lot of great places


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

triana streets


















Av. Rafael Cabrera, that ends in the San Telmo park


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Perez Galdos theatre, where Av. Rafael Cabrera starts










el mercado de vegueta (market)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

from December

Triana


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Canteras beach at night


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

next say, Presidente Alvear street(down town, between the two main beaches of the city and where the Corte Ingles is located)

It is a city in which I feel the presence of the Faculty of Architecture. It is because of buildings like the the one in the corner, you can like it or not, look bad or not, but certainly, it is not a building of a city without without architecture innovation haha



















este edificio me encanta









este tambien, lastima que esta abandonado :/


----------



## AdayGC (Apr 20, 2007)

7472818


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those updates from Las Palmas are really very nice


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great video!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santa Catalina square area


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

This is the underground interchange station of the square


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buildings on the avenue maritima (his real name varies with the section, is a highway that separates the sea from the city unfortunately, and that is something the city has to solve in the future)

Woermann tower





































Library next to the park of St. Telmo









park of St. Telmo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thre you can see the cathedral


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos and the video is really nice...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks like very nice city.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for your comments!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

old car collection in a mall of the city called Las Arenas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alfredo Kraus auditorium seen from the mall


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alfredo Kraus auditorium









Canteras beach









building under construction next to the mall, I think that is an expansion, and in front the mall there is also an empty land









the auditorium









the beach


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

as you can see, there are black and yellow sand.
At these picture you can see the place where yellow sand starts, and also the typical buildings with stairs aspect in the Canteras beach


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

please, some comments and I post more pictures


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more pictures











the beach 


















Hotel Melia









Torre Woermann


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

tenerife street


















"mercado del puerto"


















la Luz(the light) castle


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

in the other side of the city(the oldest), the theatre Perez Galdos











at the same nighborhood at night


----------



## AdayGC (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## AdayGC (Apr 20, 2007)

*LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures!! thanks for share

Hope someone comments...


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Those aerial pics tell so much... It is really a mixture of three continents in a beautiful setting, hope to visit someday!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotle AC at night


















from the mall "el Muelle"


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423048&page=8


----------



## AdayGC (Apr 20, 2007)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*

47197037


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great video


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

canteras beach in a carnaval night 




























Main scenery in Santa Catalina squeare









plaza de Santa Catalina


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

different places


el obelisco


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423048&page=8


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423048&page=8


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad to see the place in detail where one of my best friends lived is so beautiful and modern yet quaint. She moved from my province and is now living in Tías, the Canary Islands. Cheers.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

so keep seeing the pictures


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Well, a little outside the city, although some within the municipality. Tafira Alta and la Atalaya


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423048&page=8


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more


el obelisco





























at the background the clock of the "cabildo" of Gran Canaria


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

arenales and triana area





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423048&page=9


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ oh!! thank you very much!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## omarkitek (May 4, 2011)

Y dices que todas las fotos de este hilo son sacadas por ti?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ la mayoria, las que he puesto de flickr no lo son, pero vamos, que hay algunas solo, y de todos modos las de flickr vienen con link...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Las Palmas :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

> Bravo!
> 
> Great photos, loved them all.
> 
> ...


Fabulous photos!

Didn't quite make it to Maspalomas or Playa del Ingles for a beach holiday in 2012 however; I will be visiting this city on a cruise next week!

Got a whole day there so I plan to visit the beach as well as the Cathedral hehe.

These photos helped me decide what I wanted to see.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Las Palmas de Gran Canaria :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for your nic comments


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cov Boy said:


> Fabulous photos!
> 
> Didn't quite make it to Maspalomas or Playa del Ingles for a beach holiday in 2012 however; I will be visiting this city on a cruise next week!
> 
> ...


you can visit also the botanic Garden in Tafira if you have enoght time


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

> you can visit also the botanic Garden in Tafira if you have enoght time


Thank you!

I shall see what happens.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful! Has Gran Canaria had the recent bad weather that Tenerife has had?


----------

